
Show HN: Extension that blurs YouTube thumbnail. Effectively removing clickbait - siddienahar
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/youtube-clickbait-blocker/hfmieanpcjmhneggofkdjhmlabjmbbaj?ref=hn
======
siddienahar
We built this chrome extension on the belief that “focus is superpower”. We
truly feel that this superpower is within all the individuals and we just have
to help them with the right tools to make them realize the same.

With YouTube™ Clickbait Blocker, you can -

\- Blur Clickbait Thumbnails that distracts you by drawing attention

\- Block Ads that break your flow

\- Your Privacy is ensured. We do not capture your YouTube™ browsing data. We
only capture user demography details.

Our extension is customizable for your needs. You can choose specific pages on
which you want to blur thumbnails. You can also choose to enable/disable the
"Skip Ads" option. Just click on the extension icon on the browser bar and
apply your settings.

Next in plan is to also release a version for Firefox as well. What else can
we do to make it more useful?

